# Where To Stay In Pennsylvania



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

HI,

We are planning a trip to Pennsylvania for our summer vacation this year. We are thinking we would like to visit the Lancaster area, experience the Amish counties, perhaps Gettysburg. Any suggestions on camp grounds, attractions worth vesting, etc.. would be most appreciated

Thanks in advance for your feedback.

Dave & Carolyn


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Hwen are you coming....there is always the Gettysburg rally in june









DO you have kids? ....if so Jellystone in quarryville, pa is awesome!!! there are many on the lancaster to york area.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Lancaster is awesome!!! We have friends who always stay here

http://www.springgulch.com/

http://www.1000trails.com/

I have heard that this is about 10 miles from the heart of Lancaster, but that the views are outstanding!

http://www.starlitecampingresort.com/

You will not be sorry going to Lancaster! There is so much to do there!

http://www.800padutch.com/


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

If you're looking to shop @ the outlets this Camp Ground is nery nice and within walking distance and features an amusement park next door if there be any little ones









http://www.oldmillstreamcampground.com/

Ed


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

outbacknjack said:


> If you're looking to shop @ the outlets this Camp Ground is nery nice and within walking distance and features an amusement park next door if there be any little ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a nice campground..........when you first pull in off of a four lane highway.........you think what this is it.....but it is nice and you do feel as if you are away from the "Hustle" even though you really aren't.

Dutch wonderland next door is nice ...........but it is geared towards the Smaller ones.

Jellystone pa would be geared towards a little older ones.........and you are Just a bit more remote..........Shady maple is still only about 20 minutes away........


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the great feedback and suggestions. No kids with us this time clarkely, they are bit older 22 & 18 so they will be not be joining us this time. We really hope to see the history of the area, the uniqueness of the Amish communities, and of course some shopping for the girls.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Dave_CDN said:


> Thanks everyone for the great feedback and suggestions. No kids with us this time clarkely, they are bit older 22 & 18 so they will be not be joining us this time. We really hope to see the history of the area, the uniqueness of the Amish communities, and of course some shopping for the girls.


Then Oldmillstream is right in the heart of things!!

I hear views from starilte are nice.

Clarke


----------



## roo camper (Sep 17, 2008)

Starlite is a nice friendly campground, Drummer boy in gettysburg is nice and they have a little waterslide pool as well. I think the Jellystone parks are jacking up their prices this year


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

If you really want to get out and away in the country - check out Muddy Run Park in southern lancaster county. Its nothing fancy, but, in this area you will definitely see lots of amish and be surrounded by farms. If you decide to go to Lancaster - you will be about a 1/2 hour away.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Dave_CDN said:


> HI,
> 
> We are planning a trip to Pennsylvania for our summer vacation this year. We are thinking we would like to visit the Lancaster area, experience the Amish counties, perhaps Gettysburg. Any suggestions on camp grounds, attractions worth vesting, etc.. would be most appreciated
> 
> ...


Lake In Woods right below Reading is a vert nice campground,

Bob


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

lake in wood is very nice.

Jellystone in quarryville raised there prices last year already............after they put in their water park/playground. But the water area makes it worth the price.....if you have/take kids along then the price is worth it, with out them it is expensive..............but clean and Nice!!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

[Nevermind


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

The campgrounds that you folks are recommending must be really great, none of them have any availablity for the dates we are travelling. We were very impressed with the people at Old Millstream, very helpful and cordial during our phone conversations.

I think we are just a bit late in planning.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Dave_CDN said:


> The campgrounds that you folks are recommending must be really great, none of them have any availablity for the dates we are travelling. We were very impressed with the people at Old Millstream, very helpful and cordial during our phone conversations.
> 
> I think we are just a bit late in planning.


You could try Hickory Run just outside of Denver, PA.

Nothing special, but centrally located.

Hickory Run website

They usually have something open....

Steve


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

Dave_CDN said:


> The campgrounds that you folks are recommending must be really great, none of them have any availablity for the dates we are travelling. We were very impressed with the people at Old Millstream, very helpful and cordial during our phone conversations.
> 
> I think we are just a bit late in planning.


Keep checking back - there might be a cancellation.

Or, you might find that you can spend part of the time at one cg and part at another in a different area.

We spent last weekend at Starlite and really enjoyed it (PM me if you want details/more info) but if we were going to do things over near Hershey or York I would rather be at a cg closer to those areas.

The national clock and watch museum is worth a peek, especially on a rainy afternoon. It's just off Rt. 30 in Columbia, halfway between Lancaster and York.

I have a little booklet that shows the cgs in the areal, or at least most of them. The website for the booklet is http://pacamping.com/ if you haven't seen it already it might be worth a look.

Lynne


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

We stayed at Gettysburg Campground when we were in the area. Request a spot by the creek, it's very nice. I'd stay there again.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Dave_CDN said:


> The campgrounds that you folks are recommending must be really great, none of them have any availablity for the dates we are travelling. We were very impressed with the people at Old Millstream, very helpful and cordial during our phone conversations.
> 
> I think we are just a bit late in planning.


Pick a couple and get on their cancellation lists for when you want to go..............I guarantee if you do that to a half dozen of them........something will open up.........always does.....we have done this many times......taken a block of vacation off.............get on lists to several places............and decide that week where we are going as cancellations occur and we get an opening.........

Clarke

Millstream owners are very NICE!!!


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

Lake In Wood, in Lancaster County. Very nice, clean, quiet and the kids loved the playground.

www.lakeinwoodcampground.com


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

We stayed at Codurus State park a few years back and loved it. Of course we were in a tent and not sure we could have done it in a big camper. Though it is a beautiful park! We rented a boat for afternoon and milled around Lake Marburg for an afternoon. Also toured the UTZ chip factory, we had heard Snyder Pretzel factory was a nice tour too but we didn't make reservations in time. My most favorite spot in the Lancaster area was the National Christmas Center. It's been featured on HGTV a few times, worth a stop! I can't wait to go back!!!


----------

